# CPT code - Has anyone ever heard of a CPT



## DrgGrl (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of a CPT code for the dix-Hallpike maneuver?


----------



## thompsonsyl (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi....I just found the following info on the website/link I've included below.  I hope it helps.

http://www.audiology.org/coding/coding/vestibular.htm

Q:  Can an audiologist bill for a "Dix-Hallpike" and if so, what is the correct procedure code?

A: There is no CPT code to describe "Dix-Hallpike". The Academy suggests that it be included within the "minimum of four positions" that is used when billing CPT 92542, positional nystagmus test, minimum of 4 positions, with recording. The Academy recommends refraining from using CPT code 92700 "Unlisted otorhinolaryngological service or procedure" as  the documentation required to bill this code likely will not yield appropriate, if any reimbursement.


----------



## uma.viba (Apr 7, 2014)

*Dix hallpike s maneuver*

I think we can give 92532 PNT  also if positions are not mentioned as minimum 4 .


----------



## kliu (Apr 24, 2021)

thompsonsyl,​
What does the "with recording" refer to in the description? I want to make sure providers are documenting what is necessary to support the coding. Thank you!


----------



## frankiw773 (Apr 25, 2021)

Hello. 
The code for the Dix- Hallpike Maneuver is 95992. Where I worked before, our neurologists did this quite often for BPPV.


----------

